# Detailer's Domain: VW Golf R - New Car Prep with some issues



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: VW Golf R
Requirements - New Car Prep with Wolf's Chemical's Nano Treatment

What was done -
Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Pre Washed with W99
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's D300 - Compound
- Menzerna SF4000 - Final Polish
- Wolf's Shine and Seal
- Wolf's Body Wrap
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were clayed, cleaned, and sealed

Links to products used -

Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Wolf's Chemical's Deionizer Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber Clay Bar Kit
Meg's M105
Meg's D300
Menzerna SF4000
Wolf's Shine and Seal
Wolf's Body Wrap
Adam's Super VRT
Adam's Glass Cleaner
Wolf's Chemicals Glass Guard
Wolf's Chemicals Rim Shield

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before shots - We got the car in and from 3-5 feet that car looks great, nice and glossy. However once we went into inspect the usually dealer installed options came to light. Take a look.

























































































This is truly a new car prep with 40 miles on the R









Prep - Wash, Decon, Clay, Wheels, Tires
Sonax Full Effect in action









With only 40 miles Sonax was still able to pull some brake dust off

























Wash

















































Rinse









Clay Bar

























Closer inspection found left over glue on the wheels and wheel well arches etc. (at first we thought the worse, curb rash)









After some adhesive remover followed with polishing

















Removing all the tire grease that the dealer applied









After









No idea how the dealer missed this, some apc to clean them up, customer noticed this as well.









After









Before

















After









After the car was prepped we found this









Take a look left side no gloss, right side compound and polishing bringing out the paint









Some after shots

























Wolf's Shine and Seal followed by Wolf's Body Wrap









WOW!

















Just a quick check in the interior

















Afters


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

*wow !!!!*


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

great work fellas, stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

class finish


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work on an awesome car


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice and shiny


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Know that how it should be done looks great, how do you find the new pump dispenser as i see Auto Smart selling then know?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazing work there, very nice work.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Absolutely awesome finish. :argie:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Cracking car!! :thumb:

Simply the best car on earth.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I know its been said but wow, that looks lush


----------



## Kitoy22 (Oct 5, 2011)

Very Nice! after SF 4000 did you directly applied shine and seal or you did an IPA wipe down first before shine and seal? Thanks!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Kitoy22 said:


> Very Nice! after SF 4000 did you directly applied shine and seal or you did an IPA wipe down first before shine and seal? Thanks!


I did shine and seal right after. Wolf's has said this will clean up the oils to ready it for Body Wrap


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

I know its been said, but stunning!


----------



## Kitoy22 (Oct 5, 2011)

detailersdomain said:


> I did shine and seal right after. Wolf's has said this will clean up the oils to ready it for Body Wrap


Oh it acts like a pre wax/sealant cleaner, does shine and seal have a curing time before applying Body Wrap? Thanks!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding! :thumb:


----------

